# Can't find mobi file on my Kindle



## angiebee (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm a fairly new Kindle owner and am not sure how to go about putting a Mobi file on my Kindle. I did the USB transfer and the Mobi file does show up in my "e-books" Kindle folder. But when I turn on my Kindle, that e-book is nowhere to be found. Any suggestions---or is that enough info to go on?

Thanks!

Angie B.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It should go in the "documents" folder on the Kindle (one of the top-level folders when you connect it to your PC).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're sideloading via USB, you have to make sure you drop it into the "documents" folder which you should be able to see when you have your Kindle connected.  At that point the computer just thinks it's a flash drive.  Mind you, if the mobi file has some sort of copy protection on it. . .it may show up on the home screen, but still not be readable.

I'm guessing you just dropped it onto the Kindle without tucking it into "documents". . . .

(Caveat:  I haven't looked at the directory structure of my K3 'cause I just haven't had to. . .you mention "e-books" folder. . .maybe they renamed it?  I don't know. . . .on previous Kindles it was the "documents" folder that held the content.)


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

The directory is still named "documents."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Elk said:


> The directory is still named "documents."


I thought so. . .  But I've been known to be wrong before.


----------



## angiebee (Oct 18, 2010)

Moving it to the "documents" folder did the trick. Thank you so much!

Angie


----------

